# Hotelzimmer Innenaufnahmen



## koenner (17. März 2004)

Liebes Forum,

ich soll morgen früh eine handvoll Hotelzimmer für eine Website und einen Katalog bzw. Flyer fotografieren und weiß nicht so recht, ob ich mit meinem bescheidenen Equipment, eine EOS 50e plus Stativ, etwas Vernünftiges hinbekomme.

Es erwarten mich wahrscheinlich kleine bis kleinste Räume, Bad, Balkon etc. Hat jemand von Euch bereits Erfahrung sammeln können? Reicht ein Weitwinkel oder sollte schon ein Fischauge herangezogen werden?

Ich freue mich über jeden Hinweis.

Mit freundlichem Gruß aus Köln,

Ralf


----------



## Martin Schaefer (17. März 2004)

Hi,

Weitwinkel ist nicht gleich Weitwinkel. Ich denke mal, du solltest schon so etwa
20mm bis maximal 24mm haben. Vom Fisheye rate ich ab, da nicht jeder auf die
verbeulten Bilder steht.

Zur Aufnahmetechnik:
Ich gehe davon aus, dass du kein aufwändiges Licht machen kannst.
Deshalb mein Rat: Ohne Blitz fotografieren! Stativ hast du eh dabei.
Ideal wäre auch ein Kunstlichtfilm. Aber da ich mal annehme, dass du
noch keinerlei Erfahrung mit Kunstlichtfilmen hast ist das natürlich auch
in gewisser Weise eine gewagte Sache.
Wenn du dir eine hervorragende Farbkorrektur z.B. per Photoshop zutraust, dann
kannst du natürlich auch mit normalem Tageslichtfilm knippsen.

toi toi toi
Martin


----------



## koenner (17. März 2004)

Hallo Martin,

besten Dank für Deine prompte Hilfe.

Ich habe mir soeben ein 20-35 mm Objektiv zur Miete reservieren lassen, und werde also morgen mein Glück versuchen - ohne Blitz und mit Stativ!

Vielen Dank noch mal und schönen Gruß,

Ralf


----------



## mike_h (18. März 2004)

*Panorama*

Das ist doch auch ein schönes Beispiel für Panorama- Aufnahmen.

Ciao
mike


----------



## Bildermann (29. März 2004)

*Frage*

...und, wie sind Deine Ergebnisse geworden? Ich habe HEUTE erst Deinen Hilferuf gefunden, seit gestern kenne ich die Tutorials überhaupt erst...

Nur noch soviel im nachhinein: Wenn Du in einen *Spiegel* fotografierst, kannst Du auch noch einiges kompensieren z. B. wenn Du nicht weit genug zurücktreten kannst oder Du gerade keine Hubbühne mit hast, um zum Fenster herein zu fotografieren...


----------



## koenner (29. März 2004)

Die Bilder sind, zumindest für meine bescheidenen Kenntnisse, recht ordentlich geworden. Mein Kunde kann auch damit leben - insofern bin ich sehr zufrieden. Außerdem kann ich einen Großteil an Fehlern und Schwächen zum Glück mit Bildbearbeitungsprogrammen korrigieren.

Allerdings habe ich noch so meine Probleme mit der Bedienung der Kamera sowie mit der Auswahl an richtigem Material, also Objektiv, Film und Licht.

Als überzeugter Autodidakt indes lernt man nie aus, und das macht die Sache so spannend.

Kölschen Gruß,

Ralf


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (29. März 2004)

Wenn Du willst kannst Du ja mal ein paar Bilder online stellen. (vielleicht auch welche, die misglückt sind, oder zu welchen Du noch Fragen hast)


Dunsti


----------



## Izzoras (16. März 2006)

*wiederausgrab*

wie wäre denn die optimal lösung? mir steht eventl auch so etwas bevor und möchte mich im vorfeld bissl informieren...

mir stehen 2 walimex 500 (sobo und beauty-dish) und ne eos 350d zur verfügung... ich bin am überlegen ob das reicht und wie ich die in den (meist) kleinen hotelzimmern gescheit unter bringen kann oder ob es eventl besser wär mehrere baustrahler geschickt zu platzieren und dadurch ne indirekte gemütliche atmosphäre zu bekommen....

ich wär auch dankbar über links, wo ich mich weiter inforieren und mir anregungen holen kann

vielen dank schon mal & gruß 

Izzo


----------



## mike_h (3. April 2006)

Ich habe jetzt Aufnahmen (Gebäude, Innen usw) mit Fisheye 8mm gemacht und entzerrt.
Durch die Entzerrung (Epapaer) geht wenig verloren - aber ein wahnsinniger Blickwinkel und
Informationsgehalt. 
Ist aber digital gemacht - mit Film wird´s wohl so nicht gehen und der Weg über das Einscannen ist nicht der Beste.

Ciao
Mike


----------

